# Nick Batzdorf built me a beautiful desk



## Ashermusic (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 23, 2018)

Easy access to all my devices.


----------



## wst3 (Apr 23, 2018)

gee, maybe Nick isn't such a bad guy after all??

Lovely set up Jay!


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 23, 2018)

Nice. Is that a 32" display?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 23, 2018)

Here it is with a male model I hired to pose. Try not to be jealous of how he
oozes sex appeal.

I posted one I built for another composer here before (it has an oil finish rather than being black), but the idea is that the desktop is on slides over the keyboard, so you go back and forth between writing and playing without having to move relative to the speakers and monitor.


----------



## MatFluor (Apr 23, 2018)

Wow - nice desk! Good work

Reminds me that I wanted to meet with a carpenter to get one built for me...
Shipping to Switzerland is too expensive


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 23, 2018)

Fledgling business for me, and I'm really enjoying it.

They're all custom to an extent, but the one I'm working on now, for another composer, is a lot more complicated. The angled space above the keyboard accommodates a Slate touchscreen and has racks on either side, plus both the desktop and keyboard slide, plus it has a padded wrist rest... after this I feel like I can do anything.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 23, 2018)

MatFluor said:


> Wow - nice desk! Good work
> 
> Reminds me that I wanted to meet with a carpenter to get one built for me...
> Shipping to Switzerland is too expensive



We actually did ship one to Switzerland a few years ago (that was when I had a shop build them, before I recently started making them myself). It was about $350 to ship, not casual but not as horrendous as one might think.


----------



## Mattzart (Apr 23, 2018)

Wow that's great! You guys are in LA? I'm over in Venice. I'll hit you up when I come into some money for a desk :]


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 24, 2018)

I cleaned up the cabling quite a bit.


----------

